# Earn your "masters" degree in woodworking without leaving the shop!



## retired_guru

Your high praise and in-depth explanation make it hard not to want to go out and subscribe, sight unseen. Such praise comes from the woodworking heart. You have plenty of that. In my corner of woodworkingdom, everything depends on getting the workshop setup and working. Once done, I believe I will take you up on your recommendation. Thanks, Stumpy.


----------



## lightcs1776

I will readily tell you I am cheap. I do not like to spend funds on something unless I get a solid return on my investment. From what I have seen of Charles Neil's work, his YouTube videos, and the help he has provided to folks here on the furm, one can learn a lot from this man. When life settles and I can devote significant time to learning the art and craft of woodworking, his teaching will be high on my list. It is also by the way, very reasonably priced, unlike some other teaching videos or classes I have seen offered to woodworkers.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Stumpy,*
Thanks for the review….
I'll have to consider subscribing.

*Charles,*
Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## DocSavage45

Stumpster,

Some time back in your unsophisticated daze, you challenged Charles to a box build, and although you did well, as you say you were not even the woodworker you are now! The box Charles built was auctioned off on Ebay with proceeds going to a veteran's organization. "Wounded Warriors," I believe. I knew Charles in pre Stumpy days when he started making DVD's, which improved in style,polish and presentation. Charles does it his way. As stumpy says it's a different pace. I described it in a blog as having your uncle as a master builder in your shop with you, guiding the build.

He doesn't just teach woodworking, he has been making southern antique replicas of extreme quality woods before the teaching and he still does.

Charles taught me"Measure three times and then Sneak up on it!"

Right on with the review, Sir!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy , Charle Neil was the first master that i came into contact with on learning wood working and has a wealth of knowledge of this craft and has a gift if teaching also .i will be subscribing. may as he teaches Sneak up on it.


----------



## a1Jim

Charles is the best of the best,I've been a member of Mastering woodworking since day one. At the time I first found Charles on line I'd been a woodworker for 20 years and thought I had a good grasp on woodworking and it's techniques but after just a short time of watching Charles I realized I was only a beginner who had been doing woodworking for a long time. Mastering woodworking and Charles are the best things to has happened to me in my woodworking ventures.
Good post Jim


----------



## Kentuk55

Wow! Some high praise for Charles here. Thnx Stumps for opening up my eyes.


----------

